# Jus' Kiddin'



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

*mods: if I put this in the wrong place, I apologize.  Feel free to move it, and slap me around if needed.  

I guess it's obvious that we are all pic junkies. There are kid pics everywhere this time of year, and I wondered if there would be much interest in a jus' kids' pic thread.

Sooo, if ya wanna, post some pics of the kids here, so us junkies can get our fix a little easier!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Great idea.  Givem another 36 days, if all goes well and I will be so happy to post some pics.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 15, 2012)

So what you're saying is...I should go out and try to get some new cute pics of the kids tomorrow?  and post them here?  


Can do   Gimme a little bit...


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 15, 2012)

You mean....like this?







or this (this is our "special goat".  We think his name will be Gizmo)?





or there is this...





And this...


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 15, 2012)

lovin the babies!  Keep them coming!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2012)

OMG - that baby with the sweater is just waaayyy too cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2012)

Just so happens I took some pics the other day....

Introducing - A Capella - my ONLY female Nubian born this year, and a fo sho keeper 






A C w/ her brother - 






One of Lacey's Nubian boys and RPC's other new black goat, Austin's buckling (brother to the spotty girl who died)






The kids out running together...


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 15, 2012)

My babies!

Hyeon Seo  - Mama's first buckling






I Hyeon - Mama's second buckling






Polka and Dot - Brownie's twin doelings


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 15, 2012)

A Capella is GORGEOUS!


----------



## RPC (Mar 15, 2012)

OK well I will add a few from this year
Sky and her son Storm




Jasmine with her triplet does Marsha, Jan, and Cindy




Joy with her son Bonequiqui




Joy, Bonequiqui and Hope(Joy's kid from last year)




Caliber and Nubian


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> *mods: if I put this in the wrong place, I apologize.  Feel free to move it, and slap me around if needed.
> 
> I guess it's obvious that we are all pic junkies. There are kid pics everywhere this time of year, and I wondered if there would be much interest in a jus' kids' pic thread.
> 
> Sooo, if ya wanna, post some pics of the kids here, so us junkies can get our fix a little easier!


 That is such a great idea! Thank you. Hi my name is fortheloveofgoats and I am a kid picture junky. I have been wanting to come clean about this for so long. So glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 15, 2012)

lol at fortheloveofgoats. 

And, I simply have GOT to figure out a way to justify having a nubian or two.  The ears.....oh the ears.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 15, 2012)

Rolls, you were holding out on us!  Those pics are beautimus!  I love A C


----------



## daisychick (Mar 15, 2012)

I love all the kid pictures,  I can't wait to have my own to share.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol at fortheloveofgoats.
> 
> And, I simply have GOT to figure out a way to justify having a nubian or two.  The ears.....oh the ears.


 I know the ears are too adorable. I love them too. Well how about you get them, so the both of us can enjoy the ears. You are helping out a friend.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are my kids! 







They are 7 1/2months old now. Sorry I don't have any real kids around here. 

Unless you count these!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Jenni (Mar 16, 2012)

What beautiful kids everyone!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 16, 2012)

My baby.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

Dont their little faces just do ya in?


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you want pictures like these?
Porsche- She isn't standing the best but she is only 3 days old.





Jager




Both of them out playing around. Jager is in the front and Porsche is running behind him. I love her ears lol


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2012)

He's got the moves like Yager, he's got the moooo-ooves like Yager....

Sorry, just had a large mocha.....

Seriously, he's peeing...did you have to post a pic of him peeing?  lol


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2012)

HAHAHA That is the only time boys "pose" all of my good pictures of the boys when someone is not setting them up is because they are peeing. LOL


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 17, 2012)

My truck was never the same after that!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are a few we took the other day:


Their favorite thing to do... suck on my fingers 







Checking out the wheelbarrow I had in the pen while I was cleaning:







Running around with my 10yo and playing on the rubble pile:


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 17, 2012)

That rubble pile looks like it would be lots of fun for the little ones! (not to mention helping keep hooves nice and tidy, lol)


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 17, 2012)

It has grown considerably since I took those pictures.  Our neighbor was taking out a couple concrete pads and we got a bunch of good-sized pieces to put on our pile.  They have been having a great time playing on it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 17, 2012)

So many cuties <3  Here are mine:






Sugar & Snookie eating some hay, from the other side of the fence   age one month old






My sweet little keeper from Coco's batch of kids, Pie. Trying to balance on the climbing apparatus. Age 1 week old.






Ginger balancing on the apparatus. She is so pretty. She is going to a new home in a month or 2. Age 1 week old here.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness, you guys are helping out a kid junkie tonight, thank you.   Too cute.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 18, 2012)

I LOVE all of the pics on here!  Here is my contribution:

Janet's "WHAT?" face...she gives me this look often...





Chrissy standing pretty...even though she is rotten! 





Fajita Bonita..."Hmmm....What's in here?"





Feeding FRENZY! (That's 5 baby goats at one time getting a bottle...and just one me holding 'em all!)


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, too cute! I love Chrissy, very beautiful. Fajita Bonita is very cute getting into the basket. Oh all the babies eating, too cute. Would love to help you feed them.


----------



## rascal (Mar 22, 2012)

I have to help the addicts ....





Just before he fell off the bucket..


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol, I've fallen off the wagon a couple times, but I've never fallen off the bucket!

What a cute little one.......he looks like a trouble maker!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 22, 2012)

rascal said:
			
		

> I have to help the addicts ....
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4388_100_0422.jpg
> Just before he fell off the bucket..
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4388_100_0406.jpg


Both of those babies are absolutely gorgeous!   Are they small enough to put in a flat rate shipping box?  You should so send them to NC!


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 22, 2012)

my 2 babies





doing a little goaty yoga...gotta stretch good an dpropper before a long day of eating everything in sight lol





Little Lilly










and princess poppy




(getting good pics of poppy is still difficult, the camerais aparently trying to nom her soul!


----------



## wannacow (Mar 22, 2012)

Blossom, just born and getting dried off by my helper.




She's smaller than the barn cat.




Getting outside to enjoy some sunshine.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm lovin this thread!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)

We had a kid born who looked JUST like Poppy....and the lady who bought her named her Poppy.  *twilight zone music*

Pretty babies all around!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 23, 2012)

I LOVE the goats doing yoga!  This is just too many cute pics all in one place!  This kind of thread can EASILY lead to addiction.....What is that about G.A.S. again?  You need a disclaimer at the top that you aren't responsible for G.A.S. in anyone viewing these pics!


----------



## heathen (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

rascal said:
			
		

> I have to help the addicts ....
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4388_100_0422.jpg
> Just before he fell off the bucket..
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4388_100_0406.jpg


Too cute, and beautiful. Thank you for sharing, and helping the addicts.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

heathen said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5853_03232012432.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5853_02012012262.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5853_img_0365.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5853_photo1731.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5853_0303111955.jpg


Oh my gosh I want one.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm lovin this thread!


Me too. It is so nice, when you need to see babies, you know where to go.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 25, 2012)

Someone needs to tell her to stop being so darn cute! I need to keep repeating, "She is for sale. She is for sale." enough times till I believe it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

> Someone needs to tell her to stop being so darn cute! I need to keep repeating, "She is for sale. She is for sale." enough times till I believe it.


That picture is suitable for framing!

I love it!


----------

